# Bentgrass advice



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

I've been mowing my lawn at 4" since July. My KBG tttf blend has looked great all summer. Yesterday I mowed at 3.5" to begin lowering the HOC slowly before winter here in northern Ohio. Once I finished I realized I had a lot of areas that looked yellow brown. Upon closer inspection I realize I have a case of bentgrass in a lot of areas... I have Tenacity on hand. Is it too late in the year to start a war on the bentgrass? Thanks


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

I see no harm in trying. I used Scotts starter with Tenacity and its killing the bentgrass.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

That's good to know. Didn't remember the starter fert with Tenacity. Thanks


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Go for it


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Did my first blanket application today. Here's hoping it knocks it out ! :?


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

MassHole said:


> I see no harm in trying. I used Scotts starter with Tenacity and its killing the bentgrass.


Do you water this in? If so, would it still be effective on bentgrass? I have 2 bags of it but I also have 2 dogs and don't want it sitting on the lawn. Any thoughts?


----------



## FuzzeWuzze (Aug 25, 2017)

I was under the impression tenacity in scotts is only pre emergent. To be a post emergent it needs to be absorbed in the leaf via spray?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Tenacity works both ways, foliar and soil. Foliar is faster.


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

I had a bag of Scott's with Tenacity that I dropped in October of last year in my backyard and I had areas of bentgrass that turned white and stayed white until spring and never revived. I also overseeded with a bag of Scott's Northern Mix at the same time (hence the Starter fert ) and those areas are now filled in with grass! My approach is the Ivan Drago point of view towards grass in that, "if he dies, he dies", because you can always seed more.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Unfortunately I have gained a good bit of experience with bentgrass lately. Tenacity will wipe it out in about a month. Tenacity plus triclopyr is about twice as fast. Whatever isn't killed this Fall can be cleaned up in the Spring. Get after it because it grows aggressively and is so dense as to choke out everything else.

I've used the fert with Tenacity in it and that has not been as effective as spraying Tenacity on bentgrass. The fert version did whiten it but most of it recovered.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

FuzzeWuzze said:


> I was under the impression tenacity in scotts is only pre emergent. To be a post emergent it needs to be absorbed in the leaf via spray?


That's what I had thought. Thanks G-man for clearing that up. I didn't think itd do anything for bentgrass if its not applied foliar.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Remember that with soil absorb, some of the product will be wasted since the roots are not going to absorb 100% of it. Foliar is better, but harder. Like Keith said, Tenacity + Triclopyr will smoke it fast. Tenacity + Triclopyr + AS, even faster.


----------



## dvon (Sep 17, 2018)

mmacejko said:


> Did my first blanket application today. Here's hoping it knocks it out ! :?


One app is not enough to kill bentgrass, need 2 and more likely 3 each spaced 2 weeks apart. This is from personal experience. You also really want to spray with Tenacity. The Scotts is meant as a pre-emergent. You want to spray with a non ionic surfacant so it's most effective from a foliar application.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

dvon said:


> mmacejko said:
> 
> 
> > Did my first blanket application today. Here's hoping it knocks it out ! :?
> ...


Might be differences in climate or exact type of bentgrass but did you try full rate (8 oz per acre)? I've smoked a good bit of bentgrass here with one app at full rate (and +1 on using NIS).


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

What's the process for fighting bentgrass with Tenacity and Triclopyr?

What's the process for fighting bentgrass with Tenacity and Triclopyr and AS (what's AS)?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

MassHole said:


> What's the process for fighting bentgrass with Tenacity and Triclopyr?
> 
> What's the process for fighting bentgrass with Tenacity and Triclopyr and AS (what's AS)?


I have used full rate Tenacity plus full rate triclopyr plus NIS. Result:



Note the unaffected tall fescue at the margins and the completely dead bentgrass patch. :thumbup:

AS is ammonium sulfate. I will try adding that next time. Thank you @g-man .

I have also ised full rate Tenacity plus NIS with similar results. Just takes longer.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> MassHole said:
> 
> 
> > What's the process for fighting bentgrass with Tenacity and Triclopyr?
> ...


One application? Wow!


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Would this work mixed with Tenacity?

https://www.amazon.com/Southern-Ag-Specialty-Herbicide-Triclopyr/dp/B00D0JHB5K


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

MassHole said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> > MassHole said:
> ...


Yessir - better living through chemistry :lol:

I was emboldened to use the max rates because an overseed was planned anyway but the fescue didn't even flinch.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

MassHole said:


> Would this work mixed with Tenacity?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Southern-Ag-Specialty-Herbicide-Triclopyr/dp/B00D0JHB5K


Not labeled for residential lawns. If you want to go that route, look for "Crossroads" - my recollection is it's the same product but with residential lawn label. I've never tried that concoction so you would be the canary in a coal mine.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> MassHole said:
> 
> 
> > Would this work mixed with Tenacity?
> ...


Not looking to be a canary :lol:

Sorry for all the questions. What product did you end up using?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Turflon ester. I think the latest batch from Dow is Turflon ester ultra but it's basically the same stuff. You can also buy small quantities from other manufacturers. Triclopyr is off patent.


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

I went with a light application for the first dose. 1 tsp in 2 gallons of water plus NIS. Used 6 gallons total. I'm hoping it will lighten up what I have so my next application in around 2 weeks I can just spot spray what is there. If I think I need it I can just do another blanket application instead. I'm just hoping I didn't discover the bentgrass too late in the season. But even if I did hopefully I can put a hurt on it now and fully get rid of it in spring if any survived


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

MassHole said:


> Would this work mixed with Tenacity?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Southern-Ag-Specialty-Herbicide-Triclopyr/dp/B00D0JHB5K


If you're looking for a source of triclopyr to mix with Tenacity (mesotrione) for a residential lawn and only have a few small patches of bentgrass (i.e. you don't need to cover many ksqft with a blanket spray), I'd suggest using the Ortho "Chickweed, Clover, and Oxalis Killer" (commonly referred to here as CCO) which has triclopyr as the only active ingredient. It comes in a bottle of 16-oz concentrate, which will treat about 3200sqft according to the label directions. You can get it at your favorite local big box store or garden center for about $10.










https://www.ortho.com/en-us/products/lawn-weed-control/ortho-weed-b-gon-chickweed-clover-oxalis-killer-lawns-concentrate

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ortho-Weed-B-Gon-16-oz-Chickweed-Clover-Oxalis-Killer-for-Lawns-0396410/203686814


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Thanks all! Ordered!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

How many apps of the Scott's Starter + Tenacity would be recommended to kill bentgrass? Looking to get my fall fert and kill bentgrass at the same time but don't want to overdo it. What rate would I do this at?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would use liquid tenacity.


----------



## Miggity (Apr 25, 2018)

g-man said:


> I would use liquid tenacity.


^+1. The granular form of mesotrione is not an effective herbicide, it is for pre-emergence only.


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

I already bought the Scotts stuff! Lol


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Use the Scotts for a fall pre m/ winterizer and spray liquid Tenacity Kill two birds with two stones


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

mmacejko said:


> Use the Scotts for a fall pre m/ winterizer and spray liquid Tenacity Kill two birds with two stones


3 birds. Already used Dimension for pre m. :lol:


----------



## mmacejko (Jun 9, 2017)

Made my second application of Tenacity 2 days ago. First app whitened the weeds. Hopefully the second app will really push back the bentgrass so the KBG can fill in. I also applied a light dose of nitrogen yesterday. Here's hoping


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

What's the most cost effective Triclopyr options? I used up my 8 oz of Ester at 3/4 oz / gallon to cover 1K with 1/2 tsp Tenacity.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

MassHole said:


> What's the most cost effective Triclopyr options? I used up my 8 oz of Ester at 3/4 oz / gallon to cover 1K with 1/2 tsp Tenacity.


My recollection is I got my last batch here:
https://chemicalwarehouse.com/products/triclopyr-4e-herbicide?_pos=2&_sid=1462ebcaa&_ss=r&variant=14870915285055

They sell quarts if you don't need a whole lot.


----------

